# Moggy at large



## Fangman (Feb 23, 2008)

Taken over 50 years ago when Black and white was the norm.

Found some of my teenage photos so going down memory lane.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 23, 2008)

Heyyy, how cool is that? Glad you dug 'em up and decided to share 'em.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 23, 2008)

Lovely.  Post some more!


----------



## Jamiebear (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh coooool!!!!!!!!!
I wanna see more too!


----------



## MissMia (Feb 24, 2008)

Great capture! Really love this one.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice!  I love old photos that bring back fond memories!


----------



## bhop (Feb 24, 2008)

Got any more old ones?


----------



## Furlock (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Fangman,

this car I had the chance to photograph some twenty years ago, on a dusty, very dusty road. Sorry for the aftereffects, but... that car is the same model as the one you have posted?


----------



## Fangman (Feb 24, 2008)

I think this is the big brother of the Morris Minor - the early morris Oxford that was made under license all over the world - and some still running up to fairly recently in India.


----------



## Roger (Feb 24, 2008)

great shot, love the old Morrie' out in the countryside...the pic Furlock posted is a Peugot 203, very cool old car too.


----------



## Furlock (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Roger,

thanks a lot for the information. So it's a Peugeot! They have changed a lot, then.

Dream cars. Hopefully somebody will be so kind and invent the ingravity engine, so we could have some flights with those ones...


Kind regards,

Miguel


----------



## Roger (Feb 25, 2008)

Furlock said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> thanks a lot for the information. So it's a Peugeot! They have changed a lot, then.
> 
> ...



ha ha that would be cool...glad to be of help Miguel.


----------

